# Tax on government pensions



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Have been in Portugal for almost 5 years and have not worked in that time.

Will ask for permanent residency in the next couple of weeks.

Am a UK citizen but have two government retirement pensions; one from the UK and one from the US.

So in short, how much tax free pension am I allowed in Portugal?

I have no private pensions.

Thanks, 

Michael


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Approximately 4.100,00 €


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

RichardHenshall said:


> Approximately 4.100,00 €


A month and not a year I hope.

Thanks


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

You hope in vain. Per year.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

RichardHenshall said:


> You hope in vain. Per year.



I read elsewhere 970 euros a month tax free.

4,100 a year would be 341 euros a month. which, sorry doesn't sound possible for state pensions.


And then there's this ..

Enjoy 10 years of tax-free pensions in Portugal | Portugal Resident


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I may, of course, be wrong. There are various other tax allowances for residents relating to healthcare, rental leases etc so it may be possible to receive more before paying tax.

You're years too late for the NHR scheme as you had to apply by the end of March following the year in which you became resident.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

RichardHenshall said:


> I may, of course, be wrong. There are various other tax allowances for residents relating to healthcare, rental leases etc so it may be possible to receive more before paying tax.
> 
> No I think you are right..............it is a paltry amount.
> 
> Rob


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

redbourn said:


> I read elsewhere 970 euros a month tax free.
> 
> 4,100 a year would be 341 euros a month. which, sorry doesn't sound possible for state pensions.


I may be mistaken but iirc the 970 euros per month is the national average earnings.

The NHR scheme is possibly coming to the end of it's life and probably best discussed in a separate thread 

Rob


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

NHR is neither here nor there regarding government pensions accrued in the UK as these are not covered by the double tax agreement and are solely taxable by HMRC.


----------

